

On the use of frameworks and, more specifically, why I choose Django. - coconutrandom
http://bubblefresh.com/2009/02/09/on-the-use-of-frameworks-and-more-specifically-why-i-choose-django/

======
jawngee
Why do people keep posting these types of articles, which amount to self-
congratulatory masturbations about technology choices.

Let me summarise the article for you:

I choose Django _fap fap_ because PHP developers are dumb _fap fap_ and I
don't want to be perceived as dumb _fap fap_ so I'm going to write a blog
article _fap FAP_ about how smart _FAP FAP_ I am for choosing _FAP FAP_
django. _GRUNT MUMBLE GRUNT_ Ahh blog ejaculate!

~~~
jawngee
Mod me down but don't argue my points? Nice.

Hate all you want, but sites much larger than anything this poseur is ever
going to build are running PHP. This point alone - for this article, in
particular, - makes the entire of his blog post ... moot.

\- Flickr \- Facebook \- Yahoo \- Delicious \- Wikipedia \- Digg

One of his main points is that PHP is not good for large teams. I'm pretty
sure the combined size of all those sites teams is nothing short of _massive_.

Really, it's 2009. Bragging about frameworks is like bragging about dick size.
It's completely pointless if the chicks aren't digging it.

~~~
pavelludiq
Not that i don't agree with you, but being an ass on HN is not cool man.

